# Leopard Gecko Morph Breeding



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I want to start a breeding project,

I have Super Snow Eclipse, Two Bell Albinos one normal and soon a blazing blizzard,

I was wondering what morph can should I buy to make an interesting morph combo


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Are all your current Leopard geckos female? If yes, then maybe think about a Supersnow male. You would get a lovely array of morphs from the crosses.


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Silly me forgot to put the sex, thanks for the quick reply.

Super Snow Eclipse 1.0

Bell Albino 0.2

Normal / Wild Type 0.1


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

:mf_dribble:


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

forgottenEntity said:


> Are all your current Leopard geckos female? If yes, then maybe think about a Supersnow male. You would get a lovely array of morphs from the crosses.


Sorry silly me i forgot to put it,

I haven't bought the blazing blizzard yet but,

They are all female except for the super snow eclipse.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah I see...

Well, your male Supersnow Eclipse crossed with any of your others is guaranteed to throw you Mack Snow babies every time. Unfortunately, because both Bell Albino and Blazing Blizzard are recessive genes, you're not going to see those characteristics being passed down to babies. So, as it stands, you would end up with Mack Snows with one or more "het" genes.

If you wanted to go for something a bit more "wow", you could think about getting a male Supersnow Bell Albino - that, put with your female Bell Albinos, would give you Mack Snow Bell Albinos every time.

I guess it depends on which leo morphs you like the look of


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply, what morph do you think i should buy to make interesting morphs then?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

I think if it was me, I would find a male supersnow bell albino and use him with your 2 female bell albinos.


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow those Snows Bell Albino looks great, 

Im still new to the genetics morph trait so please correct me if im wrong,

So, if i breed Super Snow Eclipse with my bell albinos = Mack Snow Bell Albino het eclipse,

and If I breed them together if im lucky and get a Male and female or breed them back to the super snow eclipse,

And one of the outcomes can make my own super snow albino eclipse? I live in Hong Kong and we have a distributor for ETC Geckos, but the super snow bell is quite expensive or should i say out of my budget for now kekekek.

Should I opt for a mack snow bell albino instead first? Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

You are nearly correct:

Super Snow Eclipse with your bell albinos = Mack Snow het Bell Albino het eclipse


And if Super Snow Bell Albinos are a bit too expensive, sure, go for a Mack Snow Bell Albino instead. You will end up with some Mack Snow Bell Albinos and some Bell Albinos that way


----------



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Ah okay, I'm getting the hang of it haha. And some what breeders call

Snow Diorite or Granite Snows are pretty much just line bread snows?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

I think so, yes.

You could email Steve at ETC and see what he says.


----------

